# Samsung SIR-S4040R



## diamondtech (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi All,

Looking for some help or hints.

I have a stock Samsung SIR-S4040R. We just moved it from master bedroom to the Kids room, do we did a system reset to wipe everything off it. Before this we were able to make calls in to the local numbers, we did it every 3 months or so. But since the system reset I have not been able to complete the guided setup. We can not record anything because it needs to make the initial call to get the local numbers. It starts the call, but it always fails. I put a line handset on the line in monitor mode and can hear that the modems are attempting to negotiate the connection, but it never completes.I never gets to the "static" communication noise, it is just the negotiation whistles. I have 2 phone lines, main is from an RCN Arris box and the secondary is a Vonage-linksys box. As I said in the past it seamed to work ok. But since the system reset it has not been able to make the initial call. Currently for testing purposes I have moved the box so it is next to the Arris box and I can plug it directly into it and not have any alarm systems or other interference.

I have talked to Samsung, DirecTV and TIVO support. Suggestions have been
Samsung - talk to DirecTV this sounds like a software/provider issue.
DirecTV - try to reset the box, and send new authorizations, that did nothing, so we can send you a new SD DirecTV DVR (non TIVO of Course)
TIVO - We can not do much because it is a DirecTV TIVO, but pointed me to here.

Can anyone suggest any steps to try.
Does a DSL/Digital filter do any good in this situation?
Are there any magic dailing prefixes?

As a last ditch I may bring it to my brothers house who as an old ATT pots line and DirecTV and try to do the dail up from there to complete the set up.

If anyone really thinks the line filter will solve the problems I will stop at Radio Shack and pick up one.

Is this somethign that can be solved with an external modem or shiping it to Weaknees?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

IIRC, the phone numbers have changed and your TiVo's stock software database of numbers is now wrong. There should be some workarounds, but you'll have to do a search to find them.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388388


----------



## diamondtech (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank You Thank You Thank You
Thank You Thank You Thank You
Thank You Thank You Thank You

This worked like a charm!

I need to hold onto this incase I ever do a reset on this box again, but I was never able to find this solution in searches. Was it ever made a sticky?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It was a sticky for a while when the problem surfaced, but "unstuck" later. I knew what to search for to find it.


----------



## carpunky (Sep 29, 2011)

Diamondtec, seriously I didnt know about this product. But I have searching about your problem, then I think, jonbig says writeyour TiVos stock software database of your number is now wrong.and now its time to check your TiVos stock software..:up: 
But in my home so many product of Samsung..but not coming this type of problems.:up:


----------

